# Different look... ''WARNING CAR PORN''..!!



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

This is Lancer jocks R34 GTR V-Spec with my 19x 10.5 TE37's... He is getting his (bronze) LMGT4's power coated black at the min so i lent him my TE37's earlier on today, always wanted to see what it would look like, but wow...

Took a few pics & just had to share...










































































All coments more than welcome...


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

lent me them, your never gettin them back. 
:chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome mate - i would have this


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking damn good bro :smokin: 
si i got a feeling you aint getting them back either lol


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

very sexy car...... just wish I could figure how to get one legal in the states without a lot of red tape and risk


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice car. It looks really clean with the white on white. 

I have a question though. Why is the right side of the front bumper different than the left side?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

possibly the best looking 34gtr ive ever seen mate, 
loving the clean look of all white - the condition is amazing !!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Stunning 34!:thumbsup: 

I'd appreciate more engine bay photos if you don't mind?


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

here is a couple


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats Nik Wilsons old 34, and a top class car at that.
Those wheels make it look well hard core.:smokin:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Thats Nik Wilsons old 34, and a top class car at that.
> Those wheels make it look well hard core.:smokin:




Yeah sure is & a total credit to him also for the condition he kept it in whilst he owned it (from new), its had a fare few changes since then mind... 

& a few new parts have been gathered up & are awating to be fitted so we'l upadate when its complet...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

look forward to seeing the updates.
Good luck with the car...you lucky bastid:smokin:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe the LMGT4's should be become white ones aswell. That car is just pure...




PORN :chuckle:

I absolutely adore it


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very sexy


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the car and the engine bay. Very clean


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Great pics. Sweet car!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet !!!! White every time !!!!  Looks sharp mate.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

NameIsStanley said:


> Nice car. It looks really clean with the white on white.
> 
> I have a question though. Why is the right side of the front bumper different than the left side?


If you mean the vent on the left hand side, it's to let air flow through the engine oil cooler. (Fitted inside front left wheel arch, behind the bumper)


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

freakazoid3 said:


> Maybe the LMGT4's should be become white ones aswell. That car is just pure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah im of the same opinion... & i think lancerjock has decided that white is the way forward also...

Heres a pic of the Bronze LMGT4's on it... & beforre any carbon was added... (terrable pic's i no)


















White TE37's...



















Any one got any pics of a set of 19" x 10.5 LMTG4's Painted white, ive had a good look but havnt been able to find any thing... found a couple of sets of 18"s but they just dont have the same effect...

or if i get a good pic of the R34 with the bronze wheels could someone photoshop it for us...:bowdown1:


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive gone from hating white wheels a few years back to absolutely loving them! Stunning set of wheels, and a stunning car too (or should that be cars.... nice fleet!)


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

I have just blew the heap over my laptop!!!mother of jesus!! those te37s look amazing..im kinda biase as i have them myself.... 
would you not paint the LMTG4's white lancerjock?


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

MINTER said:


> I have just blew the heap over my laptop!!!mother of jesus!! those te37s look amazing..im kinda biase as i have them myself....
> would you not paint the LMTG4's white lancerjock?



think its looking like white m8...lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pass me the f*****g tissues!

I've sadly had an accident


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

The best a GTR 34 can look! Right colour, right wheels. Spot on.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I want that car... i just love it....


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i love it, it is amazing looking


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

dribble dribble.... that looks awesome, proof beyond doubt GTR's are best in white :thumbsup:


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

That is without a doubt pure car porn specially with the EK9 type R in the background. 34 thou is absolutley stunning.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow, love the car, love the wheels and love the side pics down low...that tail is perfect on that thing!!!

Yum!


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

si, im not a fan of white cars and love my bronze wheels but that looks fantastic! 
Is that jasons?


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah man its jase's R34, changed a little over the last wee while hasnt it...lol

Gotta admit as much as i love my own car, ive got a real soft spot for this one...


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Seeing this again cause I just love skyline's in white. So sexy


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

lancerjock said:


> think its looking like white m8...lol


christ im a tit..just noticed that you asked for pics of white ones:chairshot :chairshot ...mate id say definately paint them white!!! amazing 34 you have man!!ya jammer fecker!!:bowdown1:


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

driftboy said:


> Yeah man its jase's R34, changed a little over the last wee while hasnt it...lol
> 
> Gotta admit as much as i love my own car, ive got a real soft spot for this one...


more like a hard spot Si!!!!:flame:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome !!!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

totally gorgeous ...must say i much prefer the TE37's tho boys!! 

the carbon bits finish the bodywork off just nicely! 

re the engine bay...reminds me of snakes on a plane a bit... 

keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

19" 10.5 +15 TE37s/LMGT4s are the only way to go for an R34 GTR ! 
They look so lovely. Also I'm absolutely feeling your carbon skirtings. Sweet.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

MINTER said:


> more like a hard spot Si!!!!:flame:


Easy Tiger...lol


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

saurus said:


> 19" 10.5 +15 TE37s/LMGT4s are the only way to go for an R34 GTR !
> 
> & an R33 GTR... But im a touch bais, ehh...lol
> 
> ...



Yeah we did the carbon about a year ago & im yet to see another with it done, Are we a 1st...?? I hope so...:chuckle:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

saurus said:


> 19" 10.5 +15 TE37s/LMGT4s are the only way to go for an R34 GTR !
> 
> They look so lovely. Also I'm absolutely feeling your carbon skirtings. Sweet.


& an R33 GTR... But im a touch bais, ehh... 

Yeah we did the carbon about a year ago & im yet to see another with it done, Are we a 1st...?? I hope so...:chuckle:


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

one hell of a sexy car.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Jsin said:


> one hell of a sexy car.


& owned by a true Scott's man as well...lol..


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

looks awesome with the TE37's, hows your car coming along Si


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey stevie, yeah things strting to take shape now its away getting new wiring loom & all the Motec gear put into it at the min, so next step is drop the engine in & that should be it...lol (if only it was ever that simple, but i live in hope...

Aiming for TOTB but we'l see how things go untill then, but so far so good anyway...


----------

